# Escambia Question.



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Are you allowed to fish in that creek that turns to the left right before you get to the first power plant up from Smiths? I've been wondering that due to all the signs that say no fishing. I was just inquiring if it meant for people that strolled out to the land right around there. Much appreciated if the question is answered. Thanks.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

You talking about he place with the blue signs where you can see the power plant scum?

NJD


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Governors Bayou, yes you can fish in it.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

NO. I think thats thompsons bayou. Its uwf property and I think a wildlife preserve.


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

tightlines said:


> NO. I think thats thompsons bayou. Its uwf property and I think a wildlife preserve.


+1. You can't fish past the signs....too bad too, cause I see good fish all the time walking over the boardwalk that goes across it further up.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

That really sucks, how can they keep people from fishing that? Thnx for the answer, that is such B.S. They are taking our waters at Blackwater and now at Escambia...damn liberals


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

yea i agree. I will fish anywhere i damn well please on that PUBLIC river until FWC tells me otherwise.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

That be Thompson's Bayou. No fishing beyond the signs. 

NJD


----------



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

That is Thompson's and FWC will write you a ticket.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

I got mad about it too, and then did some research on the UWF website and found out that it has been a wildlife refuge since 1966 or something like that. If you go on the UWF website and poke around they have every bit of documentation posted since it was first granted wildlife preserve status. The way I read it is that every university in Florida is a wildlife preserve, and they wanted to be the same, and it was granted way back when. 

So, the signs get ripped down sometimes and people think they can fish back there, but they can't whether the signs are up or not. I see people going back there all the time, so not sure how well its enforced. 

I've caught some pretty big fish just by fishing up to the signs.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

http://uwf.edu/uwfpolice/2007GameFishSanctuaryDoc.pdf

here's the link to the documentation from 46 years ago.


----------



## Pimp-C-Cola (Mar 31, 2012)

AP your are correct my son...

Big Pimping


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Big Pimpin, Nice commie symbol on your avatar, lol!! You been drinking again? AP


----------



## Pimp-C-Cola (Mar 31, 2012)

All dizzle for shizzle....


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

You gotta lay off the sauce. I fought those reds for years so you wouldn't have to speak Russian!


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

I just talked with FWC this past Friday(4-6-12)I asked the same thing and got this for A answer,It belongs to UWF and the water rights were bought for the Fish&Wild life Sanctuary.But in so many words the only ticket you can get is a trespassing ticket if there is someone from the UWF police.This is how I understood it !!!.So I will play it safe and not fish it.But there are some nice BASS in there I have seen some that people have caught in there.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Nobody ever bothers me back there.


----------



## cain (Aug 24, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> Nobody ever bothers me back there.


+1i even talked to a bunch of uwf people the other day all the way in the back and no one said anything


----------

